# Problème désinstallation Linux?



## iLee (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour! 

Petit problème; J'avais créer une partition bootcamp que j'avais utilisé pour installer Linux. J'ai donc maintenant 3 partitions; Mac OS/Linux (Disk0s3)/ et la partition SWAP de linux. 

Je manque de place sur mon portable donc je voulais supprimer ces deux partitions. 
Je suis passé par le DVD de Léopard, dans la partie "Partition" j'ai selectionné une des deux partition Linux et cliquer sur le petit " - " pour la supprimer. Mais la procédure semble tourner en rond sans s'arreter (j'ai laisser faire pendant 2-3h)

Je ne sais pas du tout comment faire pour me séparer de ces deux partitions.. (Elles ne sont pas reconnu par Bootcamp)

Quelqu'un à une idée? 

Merci!


----------



## iLee (28 Décembre 2008)

Beh alors!?  

Me dites pas qu'aucun d'entre vous n'a jamais désinstaller sa partition Linux quand même! C'est quoi? On digère la bûche de Noël? 

Hop hop hop! C'est pas tout mais il y a une vie geek après tout ca!  Non mais!


----------



## claud (28 Décembre 2008)

En avril sur mon MBP tout neuf j'avais installé Ubuntu via BootCamp.Par la suite j'ai supprimé
Ubuntu (pour avoir windows via BootCamp).Je crois me souvenir qu'avec l'Assistant BootCamp
j'ai supprlmé Ubuntu en supprimant la partition BootCamp.Je n'en suis pas certain.

Tu peux aussi booter sur un clone et de là formater ton DD interne et cloner ton clone.C'est peut-être
ce que j'avais fait alors.

En tous les cas je n'aurais pas envisagé ta manoeuvre peu orthodoxe.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Tu peux aussi booter sur un clone et de là formater ton DD interne et cloner ton clone.



C'est presque ça  (faute d'inattention je présume)

Faire un clone du DD sur un DDE, vérifier qu'il est bootable, formater le DD du Mac depuis le DVD d'installation, restaurer le clone...


----------



## claud (28 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Faire un clone du DD sur un DDE, vérifier qu'il est bootable, formater le DD du Mac depuis le DVD d'installation, restaurer le clone...


Soit mais si tu fais confiance à un logiciel de clonage (comme Clone-X ou SuperDuper! pour 
ce qui me concerne et surtout pas CCC) tu peux identiquement lui faire confiance pour
cloner une deuxième fois dans l'autre sens après avoir formaté avec l'Utilitaire de disque du clone.

Mais ça fait "chic" de restaurer avec Apple ! C'est sans doute plus long.


----------



## trodat (28 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux démarrer sur le live-cd d'ubuntu, tu lances gparted (aussi appellé éditeur de partition), ensuite tu supprimes les partitions que tu veux et tu reviens sur mac os et tu utilises l'utilitaire de disque pour agrandir ta partition macos.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Soit mais si tu fais confiance à un logiciel de clonage (comme Clone-X ou SuperDuper! pour
> ce qui me concerne et surtout pas CCC) tu peux identiquement lui faire confiance pour
> cloner une deuxième fois dans l'autre sens après avoir formaté avec l'Utilitaire de disque du clone.
> 
> Mais ça fait "chic" de restaurer avec Apple ! C'est sans doute plus long.


Oui effectivement ça revient au même 

Et je n'ai rien à dire sur Carbon Copy Cloner, jamais eu de problème avec...


----------



## iLee (28 Décembre 2008)

Aie... Pas simple tout ca! 
J'ai mon DVD d'install de Leopard avec moi, mais pas de disque dur externe pour faire de clone copy! 

Je vais tenter ta solution trodat.. Maintenant faut que je fasse un Live CD sur une Clef USB!  C'est tout ce que j'ai avec moi pour le moment! 

Merci de votre aide, je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## claud (28 Décembre 2008)

Tu pourras demain acheter un CD vierge pour 1&#8364; et y graver Ubuntu 8.10.

J'ai déjà utiliseé GParted ; c'est un logiciel très efficace.

Mais attention quand même : avant toute intervention de la sorte il convient de faire une 
sauvegarde ; modifier ses partitions "à chaud" ça se fait avec ... "un clone bootable"
ou une sauvegarde TM.

Ou alors sauvegarde tes données sur 1 ou des DVD.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Décembre 2008)

Donc il te fat un DDE, c'est pas très cher et très utile...

Sauvegarder au minimum ta petite maison.


----------



## claud (28 Décembre 2008)

Une fois en live-CD avec Ubuntu tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes :
 sudo gparted
(et tu appuies sur la touche "entrée")
et tu as sous les yeux en mode graphique l'outil de partitionnement et de formatage Linux.

Il est très simple à utiliser mais tu es alors tout-puissant et "à chaud" sur le DD de ton mac
et même si tu ne fais aucune erreur un tel logiciel n'est jamais parfait...

Donc un DDE est conseillé.


----------



## iLee (28 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Une fois en live-CD avec Ubuntu tu ouvres un terminal et tu tapes :
> sudo gparted
> (et tu appuies sur la touche "entrée")
> et tu as sous les yeux en mode graphique l'outil de partitionnement et de formatage Linux.
> ...




Merci pour cette précision! Va m'être utile en effet 
Pour l'histoire du Disque dur Externe, j'en ai une série, mais étant en vacances chez la famille, je me suis pas embeter à les trimballer avec moi! Mais j'ai bien une sauvegarde Time Machine en cas de problème! Sinon mon père avait un vieux CD RW qui trainait que je viens de réquisitionner. J'attend la fin du download pour lancer la gravure et ME lancer dans la procédure!


----------



## iLee (29 Décembre 2008)

Bon j'ai visiblement un petit problème avec mon Superdrive... 
Il me donne une erreur à chaque fois que j'essaye de graver. J'essaye donc de graver mon ISO avec un autre mac; pas de problème la gravure se fait bien et l'image se monte bien. 
Je ramène mon CD sur mon MBP, et là il me dit que c'est un CD vierge! 

Je viens de faire le test avec une série de CD/DVD et il me lit plus tout ce qui est gravé!


----------



## iLee (30 Décembre 2008)

Yep! Je viens de nettoyer la lentille du Superdrive. Le CD veut bien se lancer! 

Donc je suis sur le Live CD d'ubuntu. J'ai ouvert Gparted, mais comme je n'ai pas de backup avec moi je préfère être sur de mon coup! 

Gparted m'indique 5 partitions (ah bon?):

- fat32 EFI 200 Mo
- hfs + 100 Go
- unallocated 128 Mo
- /dev/sda3 ext3 10 Go
- /dev/sda4 Linux swap 1 Go (il y a une petite clé dans la colonne partition)

Les deux premières partitions, si je ne me trompe pas, je n'y touche pas. C'est les partitions mac. 
Ensuite celle qui fait 128 Mo, je ne sais pas ce que c'est. 
Les deux suivantes sont les deux partitions Linux que j'avais créés. 

Comment est ce que je fais pour les supprimer? J'utilise l'icone "Delete" ou plutot le "Resize/Move" ? et la partition de 128 Mo, vous savez à quoi elle correspond? 

La partition SWAP de 1Go (avec la clé) semble protéger. les icones "Delete" et "Resize/Move" sont grisés! 

Merci


----------



## trodat (30 Décembre 2008)

Pour supprimer, il faut utiliser delete.
La partition de 128 Mo correspond à un espace vide (non partitionné en fait), c'est ce que tu obtiendra sur tes partitions linux après avoir fait delete justement.


----------



## claud (30 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien ça :
clic sur une partition Linux pour la sélectionner
clic sur delete
clic sur OK

et les 3 parties "non allouées" deviendront une "partie" non allouée que le DVD
de ton mac avec Utilitaire de disque voudra bien (on l'espère) "rendre" à ta partition
mac principale.

en quelque sorte ce sera un espace libre

Edit : il est impropre de dire qu'une "zone" non allouée est une partition


----------



## iLee (30 Décembre 2008)

Voila c'est fait!  

Un grand merci à vous tous et à vos explications claires et consices! 
A mon avis la solution de passer par le Live CD est beaucoup plus simple que de s'embetter à cloner, formatter, recloner! 

Juste petite précision pour qui lira ce thread en quête de réponses. La partition SWAP, pour pouvoir la supprimer, il faut d'abord faire un clique droit dessus et choisir l'option "SWAP OFF" pour que le verrouillage s'annule et que la partition puisse être supprimée. 

Retour sous Mac OS, l'utilitaire Disque voit bien l'espace libéré, et le redimensionnement se fait sans encombres! 

Merci encore pour votre aide!


----------



## gagarts (5 Janvier 2009)

salut ! 

Un petit [Résolu] dans le titre (si tout est fini)... Comme il me semble que le but est atteint ! 

En tout cas, te revoilà avec un Mac 'comme neuf' ! 
Bon courage pour la suite !


----------



## schwebb (16 Janvier 2009)

claud a dit:


> C'est bien ça :
> clic sur une partition Linux pour la sélectionner
> clic sur delete
> clic sur OK
> ...



Hello,

J'avais une partition Ubuntu Hardy Heron sur mon MB, dont je voulais me débarrasser. Grâce à tes conseils, j'ai pu sans aucun problème retrouver l'intégralité de ma partition OSX.

Merci pour la manip!



Bon à savoir:
1) j'ai réalisé ta manip avec un live cd (ou plutôt dvd) d'Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex, donc aucun problème de compatibilité
2) pas besoin d'Utilitaire de disque sur le dvd pour redimensionner


----------

